# trusting an expired HPT???



## EmmaJean (Sep 26, 2002)

My hpt said it expired 4/06--that's not too expired, right?? Can it be trusted? I got a neg, but still no real period just some very faint staining that could be due to my pap test on Monday. Any thoughts? I think I'm gonna buy another test on Monday if nothing's happened. Whenever I think I am preg, I get my period the day after I test so I'm trying not to get weird about this......

So how do they expire anyway??

TIA


----------



## starbound25 (May 25, 2006)

I couldnt find much info online about it all I found was this statement
Expired tests can give unreliable false readings.
Good luck (-;


----------



## EmmaJean (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, just as predicted, as SOON as I posted this, I went potty and discovered the test was CORRECT!!! This always happens to me....







The last 2 cycles have been a bit off and left me wondering "Am I.....???" And last month I was glad to be alone in the restaurant's bathroom when I exclaimed "ALRIGHT!!! That's an awesome aniversary present!" Yeah, I'm a dork! Guess we need to be more careful....


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

i would say no...it could be false positive. buy a new one!
good luck!


----------

